# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken Dijon

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients: 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
3 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 cup chicken broth 
1/2 cup half-and-half cream 
2 tablespoons Dijon-style prepared mustard 


Directions: 
1. In a large skillet, brown chicken in butter/margarine for about 15 to 20 minutes or until cooked through and juices run clear. Remove from skillet and place on a warm oven-proof platter. 
2. Preheat oven to 150 degrees F (65 degrees C). 
3. Stir flour into skillet drippings. Add broth and deglaze skillet by stirring vigorously until flour is somewhat dissolved and liquid has the consistency of a sauce. Add cream. Simmer, stirring, over moderate heat for about 10 minutes until sauce is a little thick. Stir in mustard and heat through. 
4. Pour mustard sauce over chicken breasts. Put platter in warm preheated oven for about 10 to 15 minutes, then serve!

Makes 4 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 277 
Protein 29.6g 
Total Fat 14.8g 
Sodium 617mg 
Cholesterol 103mg 
Carbohydrates 5.4g 
Fiber 0.2g

----------

